# Is this a Tangerine Peacock? And about them...



## heroesneverdie (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey all. I stopped by one of the LFS's in the area, one that doesn't specialize in fish, today. Normally I just drop by for lizardfood. Anyway, I noticed they have a tiny cichlid section. Most of them were unimpressive, and most of the tanks just said 'Mixed Peacocks'... obviously Ill be staying away from those.

One tank caught my eye though. It was only labeled with a trade name, which I cant remember... it was ruby tangerine or something of the like. Something made up. However, the fish looked JUST like this:

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/fishpictures/watermark.php?file=6662 (This is a photo I found online.)

Im now assuming this is a tangerine peacock like the one pictured. Its... not very expensive. Id consider picking it up, but I need more info. Is there something else it could be? Is it some kind of hybrid? My tank is all male and will never be for breeding, so basically is this fish 'okay' for an all male malawi peacock/hap/mild mbuna tank? I dont want to support bad breeding practices in any way, so I hope this is a line-bred species like the german red, and not a hybrid. Thank you.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The fish in your picture is a hybrid mix of Mbuna and non-Mbuna. Some for sale have been hormoned for artificial color, often juveniles. They are sold under many different made up names. The fish may lose color. Some people think they look colorful and unique, while others find them rather boring since they are unnatural. These fish have become common in recent years.

To add to the confusion there are (usually) non hybrid Peacocks sold as Tangerine or Ruby Red, which are line bred Aulonocara sp. "maleri". Trade names can be confusing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Tangerine or strawberry peacocks should be fine in your all-male tank. Some of them turn out to be stunning fish, while others may not. But that can be said for any fish.


----------



## Dacrittergitter (Dec 28, 2008)

Hmmm, Looks just like my little guy. I haven't had him long but he's been a joy to watch in my male peacock tank. I believe he was labeled as a "Tangerine" also.


----------

